# Stabilizer for Mi TV 4A



## meetdilip (Jul 10, 2018)

Anybody knows the rating required for a stablizer to use with Mi TV 4A 43 inch ?


----------



## Gollum (Jul 11, 2018)

I would suggest using a UPS as a UPS has Over voltage and low voltage protection.
In both the cases the UPS would switch to battery and also make sure that there is stable power delivered to the TV.
Remember that UPS is made for a PC which is much more delicate than a TV.
A stabilizer would either step up or step down the voltage and that too would not be so gentle in doing this.


----------



## meetdilip (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks @Gollum

The thing is, I already have a VGuard stabilizer which  I use with my old 22 inch Sony Bravia. Hoping to use it with Mi TV 4A, if ratings match

Edit : Flipkart says power rating at the maximum will be 75 W


----------



## silicon_fusion (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Sorry for digging an old thread.

Today i have ordered Mi 4A PRO tv - 49 inch - through amazon.
Please suggest do i need stablizer, UPS or just spike-guarded power strip to protect my TV from any happening.

If any of the above is YES then please suggest some options also 

Thanks.


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 10, 2018)

The technician who came to my place for installation said it is better to use a stabilizer. Try Vguard.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 1, 2018)

silicon_fusion said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sorry for digging an old thread.
> 
> ...


Spike guard is just a gimmick. 
Get either a voltage stabilizer or UPS.
I personally prefer a UPS because its mode of switching is very fast.
Also, if power goes off, a Stabilizer wont allow you to properly shutdown your TV.
If you have a HDD connected to it, Boom! HDD could go bad. But if you have a UPS, you can safely turn OFF your TV. 
With a smart TV, proper power ON and power OFF is important.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 17, 2018)

Gollum said:


> Spike guard is just a gimmick.
> Get either a voltage stabilizer or UPS.
> I personally prefer a UPS because its mode of switching is very fast.
> Also, if power goes off, a Stabilizer wont allow you to properly shutdown your TV.
> ...



For 49 inch TV, How to select UPS any criteria suitable or not?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 17, 2018)

Only criterion needed is power required.600VA ups provides 360W power which is more than enough for most LED TVs.Just buy a good one like APC 600VA if you want to last it longer else cheaper brands like microtek/luminous/vguard etc will do too.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 19, 2018)

shreeux said:


> For 49 inch TV, How to select UPS any criteria suitable or not?


Just get the 600VA APC UPS that retails for about 2500INR. I don't remember the model.
Yes, a stabilizer will cost lesser but most Chinese electronics have a bad tolerance to Voltage fluctuation and no stabilizer will come close to a good UPS.
I have been using an APC 600VA UPS with my home theatre for a few years now.
The UPS runs, a laptop, Receiver, powered Subwoofer and a TV all at the same time.
I get a backup of about 15 minutes which is enough to power off every device safely.

Cheap Intex etc UPS will have a bad Sine wave reproduction and is not recommended. 
I use one for my smaller Cheaper TV that is conected to creative branded speakers and airtel DTH. 
Its still better than powering off the tv and subjecting it to over-voltage.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 19, 2018)

Gollum said:


> Just get the 600VA APC UPS that retails for about 2500INR. I don't remember the model.
> Yes, a stabilizer will cost lesser but most Chinese electronics have a bad tolerance to Voltage fluctuation and no stabilizer will come close to a good UPS.
> I have been using an APC 600VA UPS with my home theatre for a few years now.
> The UPS runs, a laptop, Receiver, powered Subwoofer and a TV all at the same time.
> ...



Thanks for suggestions....Will buy soon


----------



## shreeux (Nov 21, 2018)

shreeux said:


> Thanks for suggestions....Will buy soon



Comparison...*BX600C-IN vs BX600CI-IN*

*i.imgur.com/FVwQ5VD.png

Which one is good?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 21, 2018)

APC Back-UPS 600, 230V without Auto Shutdown Software - APC India CI-IN
APC Back-UPS 600, 230V without Auto Shutdown Software - APC India C-IN

Almost same,CI-IN is newer version of C-IN model with some more certifications(like "green premium") & some minor technical changes.For your usage it should not matter though.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 21, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> APC Back-UPS 600, 230V without Auto Shutdown Software - APC India CI-IN
> APC Back-UPS 600, 230V without Auto Shutdown Software - APC India C-IN
> 
> Almost same,CI-IN is newer version of C-IN model with some more certifications(like "green premium") & some minor technical changes.For your usage it should not matter though.



But BX600C-IN joules are higher....Confused?

Compare APC BX600C-IN vs APC BX600CI-IN vs APC BE700Y-IND vs APC BE800-IND UPS & Inverters

Also no price difference...Which one is the latest...Unable to find it...!!!



*i.imgur.com/Iq1lzjr.png


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 21, 2018)

That is for surge protection & frankly speaking if you are unlucky then no typically available home user surge protector is going to save you but if not then there should be no difference between a 255j & 160j surge protection(To give a comparison the cheapest 3 socket belkin surge protector costing 660 on amazon has 200j rating while 8 socket belkin costing 1200 has 700j rating).

Now I am not sure which is the newer model because oldest amazon review for CI-IN model dates back to 2014 but C-IN dates back to 2015.usually new certifications are added to newer models so I made a guess.
@topgear mentioned here using CI-IN model  New APC UPS didn't even give a back up of 2 seconds


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 22, 2018)

Apc's quality seems to have degraded a lot over the last few years-earlier they used to manufacture some of the most robust and reliable products in the industry-but ever since the company was taken over by schneider electric from their original owners,things seem to have been going downhill steadily.

The 600va apc ups thats widely available all over the country is actually a very sub-standard product and does not regulate voltage all that well-i bought it a couple of years earlier when the battery in my old back ups 650 died for the 2nd time,assuming that the newer unit would probably be more efficient that my older ups.However i was sorely disappointed by it-so much so that i sold it off at a loss and reverted to using my former 650va ups.

Unless the equipment the op plans on using is not very sensitive to input voltage,i would advise him to steer clear of it.


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> That is for surge protection & frankly speaking if you are unlucky then no typically available home user surge protector is going to save you but if not then there should be no difference between a 255j & 160j surge protection(To give a comparison the cheapest 3 socket belkin surge protector costing 660 on amazon has 200j rating while 8 socket belkin costing 1200 has 700j rating).
> 
> Now I am not sure which is the newer model because oldest amazon review for CI-IN model dates back to 2014 but C-IN dates back to 2015.usually new certifications are added to newer models so I made a guess.
> @topgear mentioned here using *CI-IN model  New APC UPS didn't even give a back up of 2 seconds*



There must have been some misunderstanding. Still using the CN-IN APC 600VA that I bought back in 2015. Giving backup of at-least 5 mins. Not tested beyond that as I tend to shut down pc. Anyway, GS600 and RM650X both worked and working fine with this UPS.

The UPS I've faced problem was cyberpower 600VA UPS bought from snapdeal which in case of power cut was not able to switch properly hence the pc would shut down ( powers down ) immediately but on it's battery mode it was working hence sent that cyberpower UPS for refund and bought APC 600VA that time which I've been using now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 22, 2018)

@topgear the thing is you are using CN-IN model bought in 2015 & now there is another C-IN model for which oldest review on amazon dates back to 2015 too so which of them is the newer model,that is the confusion.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 23, 2018)

shreeux said:


> Comparison...*BX600C-IN vs BX600CI-IN*
> 
> *i.imgur.com/FVwQ5VD.png
> 
> Which one is good?




What the hell price increased 
*i.imgur.com/J3RI7IS.jpg


----------



## shreeux (Nov 23, 2018)

For APC BX1100C-IN 1100VA 230V  Back UPS   
Price:    6,049.00

They replied 

*i.imgur.com/hYJeJKO.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 23, 2018)

^^I recommend buying any ups/inverter offline & from a local shop.1100kva is totally overkill for any LED TV.Also don't hope much from seller replies,better read reviews from users who bought it.Btw backup time depends upon device power consumption & battery capacity which decreases with time & usage.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 23, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^I recommend buying any ups/inverter offline & from a local shop.1100kva is totally overkill for any LED TV.Also don't hope much from seller replies,better read reviews from users who bought it.Btw backup time depends upon device power consumption & battery capacity which decreases with time & usage.



Yeah...I don't like to run TV in UPS power alone.
I know it is overkill...I need 5 to 10 minutes back up for proper shutdown for TV.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 23, 2018)

If you have a home sine wave inverter for entire house then you can use that too.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 24, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> If you have a home sine wave inverter for entire house then you can use that too.



Nope...No Inverter as of now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 24, 2018)

Then maybe get that instead,will be useful for whole house & not just TV(even PC will work too). Of course this is assuming that you experience long power cuts in your locality frequently.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 24, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Then maybe get that instead,will be useful for whole house & not just TV(even PC will work too). Of course this is assuming that you experience long power cuts in your locality frequently.



As of now expensive...Include Battery and Trolly comes around 16k...So choose to buy APC alone...!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 24, 2018)

Then get 600VA model costing ~2.6k(whichever is available) from local shops(don't get it online).


----------



## shreeux (Nov 25, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Then get 600VA model costing ~2.6k(whichever is available) from local shops(don't get it online).



Ok,
Why avoid Online?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 25, 2018)

Some people reported getting old stock ups & as you know the rechargeable batteries capacity decreases with time whether used or not so to be on safe side it is better getting it offline where you can also see manufacturing date on box before paying.Also there is a small chance of some damage during transit as it is a heavy item afterall.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 25, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Some people reported getting old stock ups & as you know the rechargeable batteries capacity decreases with time whether used or not so to be on safe side it is better getting it offline where you can also see manufacturing date on box before paying.Also there is a small chance of some damage during transit as it is a heavy item afterall.



ok...But most of the time at least 3 to 6 months everywhere.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 25, 2018)

Try to get a model 3-4 months old,I think offline shops usually have this type of stock.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 25, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Try to get a model 3-4 months old,I think offline shops usually have this type of stock.



ok got it...Which one go for?

APC Back-UPS 600, 230V without Auto Shutdown Software - APC India CI-IN
or
APC Back-UPS 600, 230V without Auto Shutdown Software - APC India C-IN


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 25, 2018)

Whichever you can find cheaper &/or with newer manufacturing date in local shops.


----------

